# Changed IP and cant get websites working

## terbor

I moved my server and I cant seem to get my websites working again.  

Basically the IP address changed, so I changed the IP in /etc/conf.d/net restarted my webserver, ssh and eth0 and I can ssh to the server but I cant get my website to work.  I changed the DNS with godaddy.  I can ssh to the server no problem, but the web traffic doesnt give an error, it just searches and doesn't resolve until it times out with page load error, address not found.  Is there another location where I need to change to the new IP?  Any direction would be appreciated.

----------

## terbor

ok, it seems that tinydns is the answer .... now I have both the email and ssh working .... now, next is the actual site ... I hope.

----------

## Hu

What searches?  If you run wget -O - http://site-IP/, is the expected document returned?  What about if you use the name instead of the IP address?

----------

## terbor

I see now that I do have what I wanted.  The DB errors are the only thing in the way from me having everything working again.  Thank you for your advice.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CurtE

Silly question?  Do you have static IP's?

----------

